# Gauging Interest



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

I know this will probably be moved to a number of different possible locations, but i'm askin here anyway. B14's are involved as well as B13's and 15's, but I have a B14 and feel comfortable here.
1st: Situation. There aren't very many sites for Sentra enthusiasts. Sentra.net and NF.com is great, but I wanna get more of the word out. I think I have an idea that can help.
2nd: Background. Love my Sentra. Despite all the wacky b.s. and trash-talkin that it does, it's still on the road whuppin some ass. I also happen to be a myspace user. Unfortunately, Honda, Toyota, Mazda, etc. all have more sites for their entry level sedans and coups than Sentra's and 200sx(s?) do. This needs to be fixed. Myspace.com is growin fast. The market has to be tapped, imho.
3rd: Solution. I want to create a Nissan Sentra/ 200sx page for all years and trims available. There are only three Sentra pages and one is private, another for Spec V and SE-R only. I want to change that.
All i'm askin is what my fellow enthusiasts opinions are. Good or bad. "Do it" or "that's ghey". Doesn't matter. Recommendations welcome as well. I'll check back in a couple of days. If I get good response, i'll do it up right - in honor of all those who wear the Nissan badge with pride. If nobody likes, than I guess i'll just have to go buy some Leggo's to play with and a football helmet to wear cuz i'd obviously be an idiot.
Oh yeah, keep it civil, please. I already know i'm a loser. Don't really need any help recertifying the fact!  
Thanks, for all the help and shit i'm about to receive in advance!

Daron


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Done did. http://groups.myspace.com/bseries It sux for now, but i'll do all I can to breath some life into it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.sr20forum.com www.b15sentra.net www.thevboard.com www.specplace.net etc.

why do we need so many damn forums? Honestly? this is more than enough. All the info needed is available on those sites.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I gotta say, I agree with chimmike. I could be wrong, but what I think will happen is that you'll have a bunch of little communities all over the place, and it will be hard to keep track of them all...I tried...then gave up and stuck to my core sites like NF and SR20Forum.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

All four of the sites that chimmike posted are specific to a certain type of Sentra. None of them encompass all Sentra's, with any engine or trim, as a whole while excluding other cars. NF not only should be a core, but it HAS to be. I'm not arguing that. Honda doesn't have anything like NF. I would like to see a bunch of satellite sites, though, supporting the brand, as well. As long as they throw the NF name in there somewhere than everyone wins. We can all rally behind NF, but try to use smaller sites to promote it, know what I mean?
I'm actually thinking of changing my site's focus to a more localized setting. The one thing that NF doesn't have is an enthusiasts for my area. I know there's an Oklahoma Nissan Enthusiasts board, but have you seen it? It's one of the most empty boards here! So, maybe i'll just change my focus and try to keep promoting through my own community. How does that sound?
And thanks for the replies. Good stuff, seriously.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so you're gonna go through EACH site individually, get their permission, and REHASH EVERYTHING that's been said on them?

good luck, I hope you have MASSIVE servers.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

here is a site that covers them all:

www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Do it...maybe you'll find a group of people who gravitate to your site more than they would to any other site.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

My point exactly. Im not tryin to steal NF users. Actually, im tryin to pull more in. Myspace has free group pages, so im just using one of those to try and grab the attention of other Sentra/200sx owners who dont know about NF.com. The more the merrier, right? It's all about promoting Nissan, to me. Share the love and reach out to the people, right?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

agreed
i would leave it at that...but the message was too short. Maybe I should just write a whole paragraph of garbage...maybe something useful might come up in somebody's eyes. Like, its been raining all day, I want to go out, but its still raining. I wonder what's for dinner today. My phone just rang....who could it be? Am I annoying you yet? Sorry, all I really wanted to say was "agreed" but it wouldn't allow me to. I think I wrote enough garbage. Sorry for wasting 30 seconds of your life. Have a great day.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

.....Nice!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

agreed..........


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

See, all you need is ten characters! Damn I love Nissan! Ha!


----------

